# Just got my first ever snowblower!



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey everyone, I have to thank everyone here at Snowblower Forums for giving me the information and confidence to get my first machine. I wasn't sure if I should get a SS or a 2 stage but its the bad storms where it is needed so I figured a 2 stage was the way to go. I decided on a 24 and went to my local dealer who I really don't care for but I have no truck and for service/repair reasons it made sense as the next dealer is a 90 minute drive. I just went to look at them I swear! Wanted to get a price on a Deluxe 24 with handwarmers but, they had 2 machines on the floor from last year. One was the Platinum 24 SHO with the 306cc engine so I told him give me a fair price and I'll take it. We agreed on $1675 plus taxes so considering the deluxe with warmers was going to be about $150 less and also the new Platinums are over $2000 here in Canada, I took the deal. It is assembled and they will deliver in next day or two. I checked the chute deflector and it needs adjustments, told him to have the service dept. go over it before delivery. I will probably be on here asking all kinds of questions about how stuff works and how to make adjustments, etc.!
Just wondering, did they make a 24 Platinum SHO in 2014?
Here's a quick iphone pic of it at the dealer.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Congrats kwk11 and welcome to the SBF. Good luck with the new macine. MH


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Almost certain 2015 was the first year for the 24 SHO's


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

motorhead64 said:


> Congrats kwk11 and welcome to the SBF. Good luck with the new macine. MH


Thanks for the welcome MH!
Just hope the auto turn works good, lol!


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

cbnsoul said:


> Almost certain 2015 was the first year for the 24 SHO's


 Okay, thanks cbnsoul.
So the motor size is the only major difference I think then.
Maybe the chute control is a little different too, I'm not sure though.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

I think you'll be happy with your new Ariens.

I've had mine just under a year now and it served me well last winter.

Due to serious drifting in our driveways, which total over 300 yd's, not 
counting parking areas, I added 10 lb's of weight to the front, chains and 
Ariens poly skids after giving the ArmorSkids a try, which are shown in 
the photo. They climbed drifts like a son of a gun......


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on the nice new machine and good luck with it.

Regarding your question yes they did make a 2014 Platinum 24 but not an SHO model it had the 291cc GEN II LCT engine on it, where the oil drain was on the side of the engine. The SHO models came out 2015, please note Ariens dates their catalogs a year before so Winter 2014/2015 is considered a 2015 model.

The machine you bought has the 306cc GEN III LCT engine it is a lower profile design with a quieter muffler and the oil drain is behind the unit below the recoil starter where it belongs.

It sounds like you negotiated a good price a local dealer near me here in the states is asking $1399. for the 2014 model.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1. ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF, and glad to hear about your new purchase. Don'e hesitate to come on back and ask questions when they come up. Hope you'll come back and give us your review on that Ariens too.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey knu2xs, that's some serious drive you have to clear!
I think I will put on poly skids for now and see how it is before I decide on the extra weight.


knu2xs said:


> I think you'll be happy with your new Ariens.
> 
> I've had mine just under a year now and it served me well last winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> Congrats on the nice new machine and good luck with it.
> 
> Regarding your question yes they did make a 2014 Platinum 24 SHO model it had the 291cc GEN II LCT engine on it, where the oil drain was on the side of the engine.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Cardo111! I really wanted the SHO for the larger motor but I didn't want to fork out for a new 2016, so this deal worked out good. This way I still get a bigger motor than the Deluxe and save some money too. On the 2014 model, I asked because the receipt says 2014 stock so I wanted to make sure it was a 2015 model. I new the 2015's had the 306cc, but wasn't sure what size motor or if they made a 2014, thanks for the info.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *MAZEL TOV on that 1. ALOHA from the paradise city.*


 Thanks Powershift! I'm just 400 miles northwest of ya!


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Welcome to SBF, and glad to hear about your new purchase. Don'e hesitate to come on back and ask questions when they come up. Hope you'll come back and give us your review on that Ariens too.


 Thanks for the welcome bwdbrn1!
I will most definitely be back, it's a great forum and even though I haven't been signed up very long, I have been on here reading stuff for quite a while. The dealer I bought from is a huge agriculture equipment (John Deere) place so I am not sure how they are with stuff like snowblowers. This is their 2nd year selling Ariens products so hopefully they are competent.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

KNU -

I like the profile of the reflective tape. Source ?


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> KNU -
> 
> I like the profile of the reflective tape. Source ?


 That is stock to the machine.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Using the currency calculator , you paid about $ 30 ( us dollars ) less than I did last fall for the same machine. 
Not much can slow down that power to width ratio IMHO . 
Congrats !!


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

1894 said:


> Using the currency calculator , you paid about $ 30 ( us dollars ) less than I did last fall for the same machine.
> Not much can slow down that power to width ratio IMHO .
> Congrats !!


 Thanks 1894!
Yeah, one of the reasons the dealer told me for the big price difference from last year to this year was the big drop in the CDN dollar.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Well, fired it up today for the first time. Took about 8 pulls but it seems to run very good. I let it warm up and then checked to see that the auger engages and it works fine. I put it in first gear and man is it slow, but I held it and the tires spun so I think it is adjusted properly. Doesn't look like there is any lube on the chute where it sits on the frame and I am going to lube the chute deflector and chute gears. I got some Jig a loo graphite lube, silicone lube and some lithium grease. What type lube do I use on these spots? Thanks

Edit: I see that the little hanger clip for the chute lock cable is missing, should I get one from the dealer or just use a zip tie?


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I recommend more weight than 10# on the front. 20# is better, #25 if you have a cab.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

SnowG said:


> I recommend more weight than 10# on the front. 20# is better, #25 if you have a cab.


 Hi SnowG, I don't have any extra weight on the front, I thought I would use it first and see how it is before adding. But, thanks for the tip.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Since it's new, I'd get a clip from the dealer.


----------

